# Phrag St.Peter



## Clark (Nov 23, 2014)

Our first purchase. My wife picked it out from Piping Rock's sale booth.














It has some foliage.






Should have 13 spikes when done. One spike broke when this was outside.
I get 12-13 flowers per spike.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Well grown!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Holy crap....that's incredible.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 23, 2014)

You must get a work-out moving the thing. How long have you had it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow! Beautifully grown!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids! One of the best St. Peters I've seen.


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 24, 2014)

Your wife took a generous decision!! 

Lovely plant. It's amazing.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDT (Nov 24, 2014)

That plant is magnificent! Wonderful show!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 24, 2014)

that is a great plant


----------



## Clark (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks!

LC- we got this Feb. '07
It was blooming on one growth. The other growth was just starting.
This was divided four years ago. A third of it was sent to a lovely lady on the west coast.

It is a workout. November used to be notorious for erwinia here. Now I sit this in tub of water, and hydrate from bottom up. Plant is 100% saturated.
Need two hands...


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 24, 2014)

That is beautifully grown, Clark!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 24, 2014)

:clap:So nice, if I had that one I would only need one!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2014)

Grows like a weed! :evil:


----------



## under1630 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice, I love the 2nd photo. If you're using LR/PS for photo processing, if you want to turn the background to pure black, simply move the slider for black adjustment to the left until your background appears pure black.


----------



## fibre (Nov 25, 2014)

Well Grown!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 25, 2014)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Clark. So what does the wife think of it now? 

PS. I can't wait for it to grow up and really start blooming!oke:


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Clark. So what does the wife think of it now?




She loves it!
Christine did ask me why the orchids look better this year.
I responded that I switched fertilizer, and it took about a year for it to make a difference.
Now she runs around the house, in the buff, screaming K-LITE, more K-LITE.
I keep the blinds more closed than open. We have a corner lot.
Happy Thanksgiving Rick.


----------



## raymond (Nov 26, 2014)

very nice plant


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2014)

:rollhappy: I wonder if Rick and Ray are blushing from that extremely enthusiastic endorsement of Klite! Is there a tv commercial in the works? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-spice (Nov 26, 2014)

Great growing.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2014)

Clark said:


> Now she runs around the house, in the buff, screaming K-LITE, more K-LITE.
> I keep the blinds more closed than open. We have a corner lot.



Ummm, you only have orchids in one small corner of the house. Maybe she is doing a weird fertility dance!?


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2014)

She's on the pill.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## John M (Nov 29, 2014)

I didn't realize that I missed posting on this thread! Awesome plant, Clark! Congrats on such super growing! Um...does your wife read these posts? oke:


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2014)

really great growing.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2014)

Impressive!!!! Bravo Clark!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Dec 1, 2014)

Many thanks!!!


John, yes of course she reads them.


----------



## Clark (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't have a log at home for orchids.


This bloom ended up having 23 spikes. One broke back in October(wind?).
Two spike that developed in June, crapped out on me during the August heat.
So I am about ready to divide, and I find #22 and 23.
Luckily, each piece got a spike. Off the cuff, the split was 60/40.



These were done on a calibrated monitor. A first. 


Before the barbaric act. Half of the Cannas came from CNYCharles.






I bought those shears 30 years ago.
My potting bench is pizza box on top of washing machine.






I was thinking the roots just grew around the pot.
This is the middle. It was like ripping phone book in half. I'm a little sore from it.






This is just over 9lbs. Nice spike working in the circle. 
It fit in the box.







Cheers!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantastic growing, Clark!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 2, 2015)

amazing!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2015)

Why are you messing with it?


----------



## Secundino (Sep 2, 2015)

Great fun!


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice healthy phrag bush!!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2015)

Christine certainly has good taste in Phrags. The plant is
astounding!


----------



## bullsie (Sep 2, 2015)

Breaks my heart to see it divided up, but do realize that at some point things could go wrong and a person could find themselves scrambling to save it due to root loss etc. GREAT GROWING CLARK!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2015)

Surely 2 still impressive 'new' plants !!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2015)

Right on!
And thank you.


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Why are you messing with it?


Outside I can tolerate it. Inside, it is nearly 3ft. across. Who needs curtains?
I have solid six weeks, maybe eight, before plants come inside here.
Nice weather outside coming up. Should have no problems.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2015)

OK.


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2015)

Yesterday I found out on a 22megapixel camera, a 1GB card holds 32 RAW images.
In 2006 that 1GB card cost me $106 from BestBuy. Now 64GB is $62 delivered to door. 


My St. Peter is blooming again on spikes that took a hiatus during the August heat.
My piece ended up blooming 2 spikes(thought the other was burnt toast). 
The burnt toast flower is a little funky, toothed.
My piece is a little beat up. Its windy here. This is the side that faced sun. Some growths were growing out of pot.....

















Not often seen on the forum.....

Sarracenia leucophylla Titan













Thanks for looking.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2015)

Quite a large clump of St-Peter! Nice Sarracenia!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful! Nice pitchers too.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2015)

Those pitchers are amazing as s your St. Peter.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Be careful, the Sarracenia is about to gobble up St. Peter.


----------



## Clark (Mar 12, 2016)

Thought this was to be last flower of this bloom cycle.
But it is spiking again.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 12, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## troy (Mar 12, 2016)

5 months in bloom very impressive!!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

That is a magnificient plant.

I should be growing more into specimens.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

